# PC Mark Vantage submit geht nicht ...



## Dr.House (30. August 2009)

Hab gestern mit meiner neuen SSD mir die Mühe gemacht 1 Stunde PC Mark Vantage zu benchen und das Ergbniss ist nicht schlecht.

Wollte mal hochladen beim Bot, aber unten wo man den Screen hochladen muss, überschneidet sich der Button mit dem Beispielsbild und ich kann nur das Beispielsbild anklicken. Verdammt.  Ohne Screen kann man nicht hochladen.

Versucht mal einfach ein Ergbnis hochzuladen, dann seht ihr das...

Echt ärgerlich, dass beim Bot alles noch verbuggt ist.


----------



## crooper (30. August 2009)

*AW: PC Mark Vantage sbmit geht nicht ...*

Versuch mal mit der Tab-Taste von der Model Bezeichnung weiter zu klicken, bis der Button <Durchsuchen> makiert ist und bestätige mit Enter.

Das hat mir weitergeholfen 

Gruß crooper


----------



## Dr.House (30. August 2009)

*AW: PC Mark Vantage sbmit geht nicht ...*

Ach danke, jetzt hab ich hochgeladen.

Nur es gibt keine Punkte für, das wusste ich vorher nicht, sonst hätt ich mir die Stunde sparen können.

Naja Platz 24 global ist okay.


----------



## der8auer (31. August 2009)

Jo schönes Ergebnis, House  Hat uns Platz 3 im Teamranking gebracht  Good Job


----------



## Dr.House (31. August 2009)

Danke

Ich wusste ja vorher nicht, dass man da keine Punkte für kriegt, wie bei SiSoft Sandra.  

Das hat echt ne Stunde und 5 Minuten gedauert. Zumindest gut fürs Team.
Es war ja auch nur mit einer Karte und CPU nur auf 4,4 GHz.

Dazu noch Platz 1 im Team  .

Das nächste Mal werd ich PCMark 05 @ 5 GHz benchen 


Grüße House


----------

